# Old old picture double hose regulator



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm bored, Me a few years ago on shore duty Panama City 1967 man this weather sucks .


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just testing the picture insert on tapatalk, works great i even rotated it first then croped it.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Rest easy Ron, spring is just around the corner. But, I feel your pain.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

What, no picture of you in a Deane's????? Very cool photo & nice grouper..... Isn't that a black?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Were you using a gun back then Ron or a sling?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice fish, spring is near


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No woryz you got me, what is a Dean's? Using a Powerhhead on a gun and It's a gag. Woryz aren't you the one that got a knife from me a while back.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sitting here posting and eating some A J dip i smoked from Mondays trip. Turned out good..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

See, Crackers are gone now. Practicing posting pics again to make sure i remember how.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Why did it post two pictures?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Opps only one there now


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

sealark said:


> I'm bored, Me a few years ago on shore duty Panama City 1967 man this weather sucks .
> View attachment 227161


Sure that's not Mike Nelson from Sea Hunt. That's also about the time that single hose two stages were getting popular if I remember correctly. Boy do we get old quick???


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hey Ron,

I sure did like those powerheads you built way back then. He built the 45ACP powerheads we used with military grade ammo that was already waterproof and cheap. No BC's either. No such thing. 15 lbs. was perfect for me and gave me a little heavy on the bottom.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ocean, refresh my memory how you know me. I still use the 45 on occasions in fact that dip AJ felt the pain. Federal waters of course.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> No woryz you got me, what is a Dean's? Using a Powerhhead on a gun and It's a gag. Woryz aren't you the one that got a knife from me a while back.



Just having a little fun with ya.... 2 Deane brothers are credited with creating the first diving helmet back in the early 1800's.... That might be just a little ahead of your time....no sir, I want to buy a knife from you if you find it..... I'm the guy that lost a Dacor knife on penhall pipes & offered a reward for its return...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you sure you dont mean Miller Dunn those were the first helmets that just set on your head. Bend over and they would fill up. The person came and got the titaniaum knife from me.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

The Deanes helmets were created from smoke helmets that were used in the fire brigade and they were commissioned to develop a helmet for diving....


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

AND, outside the stressed areas of course



sealark said:


> Ocean, refresh my memory how you know me. I still use the 45 on occasions in fact that dip AJ felt the pain. Federal waters of course.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Miller dunn was one of the first Navy helmets.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Sure that's not Mike Nelson from Sea Hunt. That's also about the time that single hose two stages were getting popular if I remember correctly. Boy do we get old quick???


All single hose regulators are 2 stage. The minstral double hose was Coustous first single stage regulator then the DA and DA Aqua master that are two stage. I still have the overhaul tools for the double hose regs have overhauled hundreds of them.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn sealark, so much for having a joke with you.....Yes, Miller Dunn's were some of the the first NAVY helmets in early 1900's....... Deanes were put into use in early 1800's by NON NAVY people...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell way back they used hollow reeds. Dont you remember doing that. Hey no problem i can dish the crap out and take it. Your turn.....


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

No sir, I'm done, .. good day....


----------

